# 1 HP single phase wiring



## autonoz

I am at the point of my referb where I need to test my motor. The picture is of the tag, re-written that was located in the wiring box of the motor. All I want to do is wire this to a power chord and plug it in to listen to the motor. I want to wire it at 120 which is the low voltage. I have never wired an electric motor to a power chord, but have done household wiring, so I am capable with some direction. Here is how I read the directions. For the 120 I need to wire nut the brown,green, and red wire together. Next I need to wire nut the white,yellow, and black wire together to one wire of the plug. Lastly I need to wire the Black/red wire to the other plug wire. Does this look correct? And what about a ground for a three prong plug? Am I close or way off? 

And if I want to reverse direction it says interchange red wire with black wire. So do I put the yellow, white and red wire together on plug wire and wire nut the brown, green and black together?


----------



## Dr.Fiero

Sounds like nobody wants to take the blame here...  

But..  yeah, sounds like you're on the right track.
Not sure how you're going to be able to tell which one is neutral or L1. Or if it matters.

 Generally the chassis is grounded to the green.


----------



## Ulma Doctor

first let's identify your wiring for you.....

THESE ARE NEMA WIRE COLOR CODES FOR DUAL VOLTAGE SINGLE PHASE MOTORS
BLUE=T1
WHITE=T2
ORANGE=T3
YELLOW=T4
BLACK=T5
RED=T8

YOUR GREEN WIRE MAY BE  A FADED BLUE COLOR, THE BROWN WIRE IS MOST LIKELY ORANGE FOR THE SAKE OF THIS APPLICATION 

FOR CLOCKWISE ROTATION JOIN T1,T3,T5 AND CONNECT TO LINE 1(BLACK 115V IN)
 THEN JOIN T2,T4,T8 AND CONNECT TO LINE 2 (WHITE 115V IN NEUTRAL).
FOR COUNTERCLOCKWISE ROTATION JOIN T1,T3,T8 AND CONNECT LINE 1(BLACK 115V IN), THEN JOIN T2,T4,T8 AND CONNECT TO LINE 2 (WHITE 115V IN NEUTRAL).
GREEN OR YELLOW/ WITH GREEN STRIPE ARE ALMOST ALWAYS THE GROUND LEG IN  ALTERNATING CURRENT CIRCUITS.
 DO NOT CONNECT GREEN TO LINE 1 OR LINE 2, THE GREEN GOES TO THE MOTOR FRAME GROUND
I HOPE THE INFO HELPS OUT!
LET ME KNOW IF THERE ARE OTHER QUESTIONS, I'M HAPPY TO HELP OUT. 
MIKE)


----------



## autonoz

Ulma Doctor said:


> first let's identify your wiring for you.....
> 
> THESE ARE NEMA WIRE COLOR CODES FOR DUAL VOLTAGE SINGLE PHASE MOTORS
> BLUE=T1
> WHITE=T2
> ORANGE=T3
> YELLOW=T4
> BLACK=T5
> RED=T8
> 
> YOUR GREEN WIRE MAY BE  A FADED BLUE COLOR, THE BROWN WIRE IS MOST LIKELY ORANGE FOR THE SAKE OF THIS APPLICATION
> 
> FOR CLOCKWISE ROTATION JOIN T1,T3,T5 AND CONNECT TO LINE 1(BLACK 115V IN)
> THEN JOIN T2,T4,T8 AND CONNECT TO LINE 2 (WHITE 115V IN NEUTRAL).
> FOR COUNTERCLOCKWISE ROTATION JOIN T1,T3,T8 AND CONNECT LINE 1(BLACK 115V IN), THEN JOIN T2,T4,T8 AND CONNECT TO LINE 2 (WHITE 115V IN NEUTRAL).
> 
> GREEN OR YELLOW/ WITH GREEN STRIPE ARE ALMOST ALWAYS THE GROUND LEG IN  ALTERNATING CURRENT CIRCUITS.
> DO NOT CONNECT GREEN TO LINE 1 OR LINE 2, THE GREEN GOES TO THE MOTOR FRAME GROUND
> I HOPE THE INFO HELPS OUT!
> LET ME KNOW IF THERE ARE OTHER QUESTIONS, I'M HAPPY TO HELP OUT.
> MIKE)



The wiring diagram in the OP is the diagram for my motor. I have six wires and they are the same as the diagram. I do not have a blue wire.


----------



## Ulma Doctor

The motor must not have been made under the current nema coding, but no big deal....

Here's what we'll do, we will treat the green wire like it is the blue wire and make it t1
we will take your brown wire and make it t3
so to recap...

Green=t1
white=t2
brown=t3
yellow=t4
black=t5
red=t8
clockwise rotation join t1,t3,t5 put black from 115v supply on this connection, join t2,t4,t8 connect to neutral 115 (white)
ccw rotation join t1,t3,t8  put black 115v supply on this comnnection, join t2,t4,t5 connect to neutral 115v (white)

the only anomalies are the green and brown wires. 
On either rotation, they are connected in the diagram ,so no harm will come to the motor as long as they are both connected to T5 OR T8.
IT APPEARS THAT THROUGH OSMOSIS THAT YOU MOTOR WAS RUNNING COUNTERCLOCKWISE BEFORE THE TEARDOWN, IS THAT CORRECT?

mike)


----------



## autonoz

Ulma Doctor said:


> The motor must not have been made under the current nema coding, but no big deal....
> 
> Here's what we'll do, we will treat the green wire like it is the blue wire and make it t1
> we will take your brown wire and make it t3
> so to recap...
> 
> Green=t1
> white=t2
> brown=t3
> yellow=t4
> black=t5
> red=t8
> clockwise rotation join t1,t3,t5 put black from 115v supply on this connection, join t2,t4,t8 connect to neutral 115 (white)
> ccw rotation join t1,t3,t8  put black 115v supply on this comnnection, join t2,t4,t5 connect to neutral 115v (white)
> 
> 
> the only anomalies are the green and brown wires.
> On either rotation, they are connected in the diagram ,so no harm will come to the motor as long as they are both connected to T5 OR T8.
> IT APPEARS THAT THROUGH OSMOSIS THAT YOU MOTOR WAS RUNNING COUNTERCLOCKWISE BEFORE THE TEARDOWN, IS THAT CORRECT?
> 
> mike)



Not sure. I have never had the motor running or wired. Does the black with red stripes wire get connected to the other plug lead? Oh and by the way I said six wires, but it's seven. The black with red stripes.


----------



## Ulma Doctor

7 wires makes a bit of difference then....
the diagram you had hand written would be correct for this motor. the confusing part was the number of leads.


----------



## Ulma Doctor

autonoz said:


> I am at the point of my referb where I need to test my motor. The picture is of the tag, re-written that was located in the wiring box of the motor. All I want to do is wire this to a power chord and plug it in to listen to the motor. I want to wire it at 120 which is the low voltage. I have never wired an electric motor to a power chord, but have done household wiring, so I am capable with some direction. Here is how I read the directions. For the 120 I need to wire nut the brown,green, and red wire together. Next I need to wire nut the white,yellow, and black wire together to one wire of the plug. Lastly I need to wire the Black/red wire to the other plug wire. Does this look correct? And what about a ground for a three prong plug? Am I close or way off?
> 
> And if I want to reverse direction it says interchange red wire with black wire. So do I put the yellow, white and red wire together on plug wire and wire nut the brown, green and black together?



you will join 115v neutral(white) to black,yellow,motor white with a wire nut
then you'll join brown , green , red with a wire nut
then join 115v hot(black) wire to the red/black stripped wire with a wire nut

to reverse it's 115neutral, red, yellow,motor white ,wire nut
brown,green,motor black, wire nut
then, 115vhot(black) to red/black,wire nut

i would add an external ground to the motor frame, but the motor should run just as wired without external ground the motor is probably insulated very well.
i hope the info helps out.
mike)


----------



## Ruben

Having a ground wire is THE most important wire for motor wiring, in my opinion.  "IF" something happens to a motor winding, you want somewhere for the electrical energy to easily go, so it can trip a breaker or fuse, making the machine safe.  Motors usually mount on an adjustment plate of some sort, with bolts through painted, and maybe oily joints.  Not a reliable (read SAFE) grounding path. 

Ruben


----------



## autonoz

Thank you for the responses. Sorry for the confusion. I will wire it this way to check the motor and come back with any questions I may have. I will be adding a switch once it is on the machine, so will need some direction. There is always a wealth of knowledge on this site. Thanks again.


----------



## Ulma Doctor

Ruben said:


> Having a ground wire is THE most important wire for motor wiring, in my opinion.  "IF" something happens to a motor winding, you want somewhere for the electrical energy to easily go, so it can trip a breaker or fuse, making the machine safe.  Motors usually mount on an adjustment plate of some sort, with bolts through painted, and maybe oily joints.  Not a reliable (read SAFE) grounding path.
> 
> Ruben


very true,
i might add, if there is a line to line short, the breaker would trip just as easily grounded or not.
 the safe way is the best way, i do concur in that. 
mike)


----------



## Ulma Doctor

autonoz said:


> Thank you for the responses. Sorry for the confusion. I will wire it this way to check the motor and come back with any questions I may have. I will be adding a switch once it is on the machine, so will need some direction. There is always a wealth of knowledge on this site. Thanks again.



we'll see how she goes..
 just be ready to cut off supply power, if necessary, should the motor sound funny upon start up.


i did find another diagram for an old motor i worked on years ago.
 i was able to locate the drawing i made for myself.

if your motor doesn't run as planned, don't worry we'll get you wired up in a jiffy
mike)


----------



## autonoz

I wired it up and plugged it in. Runs just like it should and sounds good. The bearings sound a little dry, so I will have to figure that out. I am also going to add a switch to it tomorrow. Should be fairly straight forward. Hopefully by the end of the day tomorrow I will have this thing ready to go. Thanks, I will let you know if I need any more help.


----------



## Ulma Doctor

SWEET!!!! GLAD TO HEAR IT RUNS!!!!hew:
MOTOR BEARINGS ARE USUALLY EASY TO CHANGE OUT!!

let me know if you need any more help!
mike)


----------

